# Felt Z100 vs MotoBecane Record



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Was about to push the button on the Motobecane Record ... but for the money, I thought I would cruze around to some LBS's today since I was going to be in town.

Came across an '08 Felt Z100 in my size. Got to ride it. And it is on sale (reg $679 for $625) with a carbon fork. A little more than the record BUT, I got to ride it.

I realize the Motobecane has better components (slighhtly), but I do like the sloping top tube of the Felt and the compact feel of the 56cm I sat on and road. The Felt is designed to be more upright, which really fits my riding style. With the Motobecane, I cannot say if that is the design or not. 

Also got to take a spin on a Trek Series 1.2. Liked it too ... but for $879 it seemed pretty much the same as the Felt Z100 in size feel and spec.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I may go after the Felt tomorrow. Can someone tell my why I should not? Is there anything about the bike or brand that says STOP ?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Its all about the fit and feel of the bike, if you feel good and rides well about the Felt, I say go for it. Maybe you can try to talk to your LBS to get a little better deal tomorrow since its almost 2009 and all the 09 models are out.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I took the plunge on the Felt. I got to ride it today for about 15 minutes or more. It feels very nice and I think it will serve my purpose well.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats! I think you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, 
Already am. I am really impressed with the look and feel of the bike. I am not real sure about the finish, It looks super nice - the Midnight Blue is so sweet (but look at the 09's ... what were they thinking - Ugg - just not as nice as the 08 Blue IMO), but it scratched on the way home on my rack. The helper at the shop helped me load it and he scratched the bottom of the down tube. Grrrr. But not really his fault, it was not fitting right but he was too focused on jamming the forks in the mount and not watching what else was hitting.

It rained all day today, but I will be up in the AM and plan to do a short 8 miles on it. My best ave speed on my MTB with semi-slicks was 14.2 mph. I am hoping for at least 15 plus tomorrow.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

My First Ride on the Felt Z100:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=151527


----------

